# Help Deciding between Titanium Backup and ROMToolbox.



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

These two applications overlap in terms of functionality. I would get titanium backup, but that price is too much for just an app. ROM toolbox is a hi cheaper and does more, but I don't really trust the developer will update it consistently.

Jrummy has a history of abandoning applications.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Titanium backup pro. I've tried them both bro.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! I know it's a steep price but it'll be worth it I think.... he has been supporting that application for years now! Can't say the same for the other app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitfix (Jul 24, 2011)

Hands down Titanium Backup.

JRummy is a great developer and I loved his work on the D1 but I don't agree with the way he supports his apps. Its one thing to fall behind on updates but I bought an app from him and is hasn't been updated since. In addition he released a new app that does what the original app did and a lot more. I def feel ripped off.

I just want to say that I have no problem buying an app and supporting the dev but don't make me buy another app in order to use the features of an app I purchased a while back. Its bad business.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Bitfix said:


> Hands down Titanium Backup.
> 
> JRummy is a great developer and I loved his work on the D1 but I don't agree with the way he supports his apps. Its one thing to fall behind on updates but I bought an app from him and is hasn't been updated since. In addition he released a new app that does what the original app did and a lot more. I def feel ripped off.
> 
> ...


Yea I saw a few of those abandoned applications. I agree with you here; I like to have my apps constantly updated. Titanium backup must be maintained by a team, where jrummy is just one person. 
Titanium Backup it is! 
Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chaaaad (Aug 28, 2011)

Rom Toolbox Pro has been updated several times in the last few weeks, including an ICS update compatible with the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I held off on buying the pro version of TB for whatever reason. I pretty much use this in every flash/update cycle, so it was foolish not to make the investment, glad I did. I also freeze about 45 line items in TB which is only a feature available in the pro version I believe.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Gman said:


> I held off on buying the pro version of TB for whatever reason. I pretty much use this in every flash/update cycle, so it was foolish not to make the investment, glad I did. I also freeze about 45 line items in TB which is only a feature available in the pro version I believe.


yes I finally decided to purchase it . It was totally worth it for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Make sure you are freezing things you won't need or don't want active like sns or market updater or active wallpapers etc 


JWellington said:


> yes I finally decided to purchase it . It was totally worth it for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

